# Travel Talk > Travel News >  meditation!

## jordan12

Yoga and meditation are popular with those who practise it regularly. However, many people are not aware of the benefits of Yoga and meditation. There is lack of awareness about it. Many people who are conscious about their health and fitness practise Yoga and meditation regularly. There are many celebs who practise Yoga and meditation to stay fit. There is an influx of fans following the trends that celebs have set. Yoga is practised initially and meditation ensue yoga. There are plenty of benefits in practising Yoga and meditation. It improves the mind and rejuvenates the body and soul. There are many retreats and centers that propagate Yoga and meditation.

----------


## Malika

I respect the culture of India. But I must say that not only yoga and meditation lead to enlightenment. I like to practice what people call angelic numbers. Here is a simple example of the value - https://www.sunsigns.org/angel-number-808-meaning/  Numbers are a simple and understandable symbol that the universe gives us in order to change our lives for the better. I often get answers to difficult questions this way. Have you tried this?

----------


## jamesthomas

I could hardly handle my workload in college and lacked the energy to do at least something besides studying, so I started searching for a trustworthy writing service and came upon an iwriteessays review. Now I can clear up the schedule and reduce my anxiety level. It’s so awesome to feel free.

----------


## mildr

Meditation is very good for your health, I advise you to do it in the morning.

----------

